# iPod FM transmitters other than iTrip



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

I've been searching through the archives looking for info about FM iPod transmitters and most of what I've found is about iTrip, which seems to be almost universally loathed.

Since I'm going on vacation in a couple of weeks (road trip) and would like to bring the iPod along, I've been considering getting an FM transmitter. Has anyone had any experience with any of the others. I checked out the iPod lounge, and there are a huge number of them, so any impressions (and general advice) would be helpful.

On a related note, how hard would it be to put an AUX-in into my car stereo. I don't have a CD player--just AM/FM, and no cassette deck.

Thanks, 

MacS


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

They're available and depending on the complexity of your car, they are usually as easy as plugging into the antenna jack from the car's audio and tapping a 12V power supply somewhere.

http://www.crutchfieldadvisor.com/ISEO-rgbtcspd/learningcenter/car/ipod/ipod_installation.html?page=5










Future Shop and Best Buy have 30 money-back guarantees so you could also just go and try it. I've been happy with my iTrips.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

All FM transmitters are gonna be as crap as the iTrip, Maybe one of the battery powered ones might be better, but it won't be a major improvement. the one that GMark, is a improvement since it goes straight into your antenna, but you're still getting a FM sound, and they are rather expensive. 

If you have a fairly recent car with cd changer capabilities, you should get the iCruze from Monster. Another option would be to get a new deck with an AUX-in on the front. They're usually on the low end of the market, so they're not too expensive, around $150-$200, check JVC and AIWA, they usually have them. but you might want to factor in for a car charger and male to male cord, that should be another $50. there are also decks a bit higher end from Pioneer and Alpine that have built in iPod adaptors, that will cost a bit more then the front ins. These options would give you the best possible sound. 

If you want to spend minimum cost, then you can go to the WalMart or Can. Tire and get a tape deck for $50, and go with a tape adaptor. It'll will still sound better than any fm broadcast.


vince


----------



## wayner (May 21, 2005)

*iTrip*

Just spent 2 weeks in Newfoundland with an iPod mini and Griffin iTrip in a rental car. No, the sound isn't audiophile quality, but it was no worse than the normal FM quality. If you just want your tunes instead of what you might find on the radio, it's a reasonable alternative.

Unless you replace your system with one with a built in 1/8" input jack like the JVC I have in my own van, the FM transmitter solution is better than no tunes at all and isn't a prblem unless you're in a major urban area with lots of other transmitters to interfere. Where we were a scan of the entire band seldom landed on more than 2 or 3 stations, so interference was no issue.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I have this one:

http://www.shopping.com/xPC-Maxell_iPod_Digital_FM_Transmitter_with_Auto_Power_Adapter

Decent.. but as everyone else has stated... no where near RCA input levels or quality. I like this one.. only because it charges my iPod while I can listen to it in the car.


----------



## Leanne (Aug 6, 2003)

Regarding the iTrip, I have one for my iPod and I'm really not fond of it. I mostly listen to my iPod on "Shuffle" mode, and the iTrip stations will frequently pop up into my song cycle and mess up my iTrip (which is very annoying while driving).

My mom also has an iPod mini and picked up the "Airplay" device at the Apple store last weekend. It's the same as iTrip except it doesn't place the stations in your playlist: it does it directly from the Airplay device. So there's no software to install first, and you can easily switch stations if you start to pick up static (by just pressing the buttons on the Airplay till you find the station you want).

Overall they had the same sort of audio quality and reception. Of the two I would definitely recommend the Airplay over the iTrip (if you're considering something along those lines).


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks for the responses. I'm not too worried about general sound quality, and incidentally, I've never understood why people go to great lengths to get high-fidelity sound in a car; the road and engine noise in the vast majority of cars masks out a lot of the frequency range that a hi-fi system will produce anyway. 

No, I just want something that will work, and my big qualms are regarding interference, but it sounds like all FM transmitters are equal in that regard. 

Leanne, the Airplay sounds interesting, especially since there's no software to install and you don't have to worry about frequencies popping up in your playlists. I'm going to check it out. 

MacS


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Leanne said:


> Regarding the iTrip, I have one for my iPod and I'm really not fond of it. I mostly listen to my iPod on "Shuffle" mode, and the iTrip stations will frequently pop up into my song cycle and mess up my iTrip (which is very annoying while driving).


Follow these steps to create a Smart Playlist:

1. Open iTunes

2. Go to File in the Menu bar

3. Click New Smart Playlist

4. Change Contains to Does not contain

5. Type Griffin Technology in the dialog box next to does not contain

6. Click OK


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Good advice, Shawn. However, after reading some reviews, I'm definitely considering an AirPlay device

MacS


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

to any that have missed it, Griffin is coming out with a new iTripLCD that has tuning on the adapter:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=29088


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi MacME,

Yes, I saw that, though it won't be out soon enough for "my trip" (There's a great spoof just waiting to be done here: the iTripLSD ) 

Anyway, I went down to Compusmart and picked up an AirPlay this evening. This thing is small! I tested it on my car radio and the sound is OK. Not great (as many people had warned) but it'll do the trick for now. Thanks again for all the responses.

Incidentally, for those in Montreal, the Compusmart near Phillips Square seems to have rearranged their Apple section. It's now much bigger and they seem to have a lot more stuff on display (still no 30" ACD though). And when I was in there this evening, they seemed to be doing a fairly brisk business in iPods and iPod accessories, and there were quite a few people hovering around the laptops.

MacS


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

macsackbut said:


> I went down to Compusmart and picked up an AirPlay this evening.


What's their return policy? If you weren't happy after the trip, the most you'd be out is 15% restocking fee, right?


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Have you folks heard of the Drive+Play? A bit more info available here.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

I use the AirPlay










All FM transmitters generally suffer from the same problems. Interference from a crowded FM band and being a wireless product. You will NEVER get crystal clear stereo sound 100% of the time like you would with a wired product.

That being said, I can live with the quality the AirPlay gives me. If you couldn't live with the iTrip, most likely you won't be satisifed with any FM transmitter. Seek other options.

And use 104.9 or 87.9 in Toronto.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

gmark2000 said:


> What's their return policy? If you weren't happy after the trip, the most you'd be out is 15% restocking fee, right?


To be honest, I didn't ask   I got the last one they had and I was just happy I didn't make the trip downtown for nothing.


guytoronto said:


> And use 104.9 or 87.9 in Toronto.


Well, I'm in Montreal, but thanks for the tip. So far, I've had pretty good results with 101.3 in Montreal, at least on the south shore.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

gwillikers said:


> Have you folks heard of the Drive+Play? A bit more info available here.


Looks like a great concept, but wow, look at that price tag! US$200. You won't be seeing it in my Civic. 

MacS


----------



## Miko Fulla (Aug 18, 2003)

The device I use that I absolutely love is the Griffin Roadtrip. It is so powerful I can listen on almost any station I want and have no interference issues whatsoever. The sound quality seems to me to be as high quality as any CD I play, but I have stock speakers and I'm no audiophile. 
I tried the iTrip, and in addition to eating my batteries in 4 hours (some trip eh?), I had to constantly move it around the car to get clear reception.


----------



## Ronin2046 (Sep 4, 2004)

I recommend the Road Trip + from Newer Technology.

For $45 at CPUsed, this product plugs into the cigarette adapter and plugs into the dock connector, thus powering your ipod.

Tune to 87.9 and you're set!

It's way better than the iTrip.


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Miko, Ronin, 

So where were you guys Thursday?  But seriously, I bought an AirPlay and after a short road trip today, I'm fairly pleased. Sound quality is decent but I'll probably have to get a power adapter since it does eat the battery. It is powerful enough to broadcast over a medium strong signal, which is nice. Thanks for the tip anyway

MacS


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

The podfreq is great. I use it and the sound quality is excellent.
Podfreq


----------



## chgolfs247 (Jul 7, 2005)

Have you guys tried out the Macally FM Transmitter? I bought one last week off of PotentPodables.com and I cant stop raving about it. Way better than the Griffin iTrip I had and you get great reception in the city. I highly recommend checking it out.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm using the IcarPlay from Monster Cable, it doesn't require any software, and it charges the iPod. I'm quite happy with it. Oh, and it's not too expensive too...

http://www.monstercable.com/mp3/productPageMP3.asp?pin=2084&LastPage=Monster iPod - For the Road


----------

